# YouTube channels for classical music



## hbilsbak

I have recently gotten the responsibility for my orchestras YouTube-channel, and I am therefore interested in tips about other good channels for classical music on YouTube.
I will start of with our channel:

www.youtube.com/arcticphilharmonic

give us a visit and tell us what you think!


----------



## Jordan Workman

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0DYolAW11dZwcNDydcYHqA


----------



## bharbeke

ComposersbyNumbers


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Lindoro Rossini:
https://www.youtube.com/user/LindoroRossini
Dedicated to reexamining the familiar masterpieces and discovering the hidden treasures of classical music for "all music is good, except the boring kind" (Rossini).

KuhlauDilfeng 2:*https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng2


----------



## Avey

OP (hbilsbak), unlike the other posters that seemed to just elicit their own nominations, I will comment:

Variety is key. If you are broadcasting here -- i.e., TC -- then you can't be just posting baroque, or romantic (we don't need another user posting romantic pieces, known or unknown), or modern, or contemporary, or renn etc. 

Instead, you need to post the diversity of music, music all over the place.

And on a quick glance, you are doing so. Keep going, and the views/listens will keep growing.


----------



## MrMoss

This is always a fun visit: https://www.youtube.com/user/BerlinPhil/videos


----------



## Morimur

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC3pxYg6cMzROwVT6AK31qNA


----------

